# Alabama ASA State Qualifier Dates For May



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

*Blount County BowHunters* 

Will be hosting a ASA qualifier May 22nd & 23rd at the Limestone Springs Archery Range in Oneonta AL 

Qualifier Site:
3800 ST. Andrews Parkway
Oneonta, AL 35121

*Coosa Valley Archers*

Will be hosting a ASA qualifier May 29th & 30th at the Coosa Valley Archery range in Anniston AL

Qualifier Site:
270Alexis Lane
Anniston AL 36201

The ASA State Tournament will be held in Moulton Alabama July 24th & 25th


----------



## lovetobowhunt (Aug 22, 2004)

Is Autauga not gonna have a qualifier this year? Or anything closer to central Bama?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

lovetobowhunt said:


> Is Autauga not gonna have a qualifier this year? Or anything closer to central Bama?


We are working on it, we certainly hope to have more qualifiers and one in your direction.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

sure would love to see some down in the southern part of AL. Maybe the State shoot could move around to...


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## popeye7777 (Apr 18, 2005)

*AL. State Shoot*

Are the directions to the Moulton range posted somewhere?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

popeye7777 said:


> Are the directions to the Moulton range posted somewhere?


Try this:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058264890#post1058264890


----------

